# Noses/ Whiskers



## missyscove

I know we have some tongues and yawning, but what about noses and whiskers?

Miss Whiskers' Whiskers


----------



## Haley

aww..Dutch nose..how cute!! Give it a little kiss from me and the boys :kiss:


----------



## missyscove

That's the "hey mom what's that" look when Ican't take a picture fast enough, lol. She really enjoys thekisses.


----------



## ec

another shot of Dutch whiskers and nose:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Toby has the "best" whiskers of my crew:






I think it's because he's blind andneeds more "feelers".

He hasvery pronounced "bumps" at the base of his eye whiskersthat look like moles. I actually took him to the vet and wastold it was normal, especially for blind rabbits.


----------



## binkies

Little Debbie I took advantage of having her still while I clipped nails to get this shot.


----------



## Haley

Im gonna take some of my little dutch faces in a bit..for now, heres a Tumnus nose:


----------



## binkies

Seems like the Dutchs have the run of the board right now!


----------



## Haley

Thats because they are the best breed of rabbit! 

(I hope Tumnus didnt see me type that!) :embarrassed:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Ahem.... 

Let Pebbles wipe her nose first. 






Rainbows!


----------



## missyscove

*Haley wrote: *


> Thats because they are the best breed of rabbit!




It looks like Pebbles is getting ready to prove us wrong. 

I can't disagree though, lol. 

:dutch


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is from herafternoon run today. Thegreen under her chin is thesunlight reflecting off the grass.

Tomorrow I'll get some closeups. :camera (PhotoAssignment - Nose and Whiskers) 







Rainbows!


----------



## missyscove

I just love Pebbles! 

One of our dogs, Shadow, managed to get a green spot on her head todayfrom rubbing in some plants, she looks really silly, lol.


----------



## Haley

Hurray for Pebbles pics!:kiss:

I just cant get enough of her..its about time we had some more of photos of this gorgeous little lady *hint, hint*

We'll be waiting..:waiting:


----------



## binkies

I love Pebbles as well! She has the most expressive little face! And you always take the best pictures.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank you all. 

Here are the pictures from today.

I kept Pebbles inside, as itwas cool and windy outside. Thisis in our basement where her run is.
























Rainbows!


----------



## Haley

I love this one: 






Tell Pebbles she is welcome in Michigan anytime!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Haley,

Daisy Mae is quite jealous of Pebbles.She hopes it's Max and Basil who has their eyes on Pebbles.

BTW those pictures of Pebbles are beautiful. She's quite the photogenic little girl.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> She's quite the photogenic little girl.


Ha ha.... It was hard to take the close ups.

When I get in close,she would try to lick thelense, or move around making it hardto focus. Other times she wouldrun towards me when I try totake the picture, and one timeshe jumped over the camera.


----------



## missyscove

Adorable. I feel blessed to havepebbles pictures in my thread. Pebbles pictures aredefinately like an award.


----------



## NZminilops

Not as good as Pebbles, but here is Bunbun's nose and whiskers . Oh for a better camera!


----------



## binkies

Oh I just love those pictures! Very nice minilops.


----------



## maomaochiu

here is maomaochiu!


----------



## maherwoman

Hey, how do you pronounce Maomaochiu's name?? Just curious...

Also, what language is it from?



Rosie*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good question Rosie, 

I've been thinking the same thing. I've been sitting here studying the name trying to figure out how it's pronounced.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## maomaochiu

Hi Rosie and Soooska,

maomaochiu is pronounced as spelled: mao-mao-chiu. it is chinese forfuzzy-fuzzy- ball, and yes, you may have already guessed that 'mao'means 'fuzzy' and 'chiu' means 'ball'!!!

i'm gald you are just as curious as the bunnies!!!

Rosie, i may start to think of an american middle name for him too!!! any suggestions?? 

maomaochiu


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...how about Maomaochiu Puff?

So, is it pronounced like "mow", like meow without the "e"?For example, when someone hurts themselves and says, "Ow!"?

Am I right in assuming "Chiu" is pronounced like "chew"?

Again, just curious...love to learn about other languages.


----------



## maomaochiu

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...how about Maomaochiu Puff?
> 
> So, is it pronounced like "mow", like meow without the "e"?For example, when someone hurts themselves and says, "Ow!"?
> 
> Am I right in assuming "Chiu" is pronounced like "chew"?
> 
> Again, just curious...love to learn about other languages.




Maomaochiu Puff?! HMmmm, that sounds soooooooFUNNY!!!! thanks! maomaochiu already said that helikes that!

Rosie, you are right, 'mao' is like 'mow' and 'chiu' is like 'chew',not exactly but close enough. i also call him 'silly willy'.


----------



## maherwoman

Too cute!! I love his name...


----------



## missyscove

I've wondered about his name too. I'm glad to know I've been saying it right, well, in my head, lol.


----------



## ec

Is this Cantonese, or another form of Chinese? Somehow i can't picture Mao Tse-Tung as "fuzzy." 

BTW, very cute name!

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> Hi Rosie and Soooska,
> 
> maomaochiu is pronounced as spelled: mao-mao-chiu. it is chinese forfuzzy-fuzzy- ball, and yes, you may have already guessed that 'mao'means 'fuzzy' and 'chiu' means 'ball'!!!
> 
> i'm gald you are just as curious as the bunnies!!!
> 
> Rosie, i may start to think of an american middle name for him too!!! any suggestions??
> 
> maomaochiu


----------



## maomaochiu

*ec wrote: *


> Isthis Cantonese, or another form of Chinese? Somehow i can't picture MaoTse-Tung as "fuzzy."




haha! this is Mandarin chinese, which is spoken by mostchinese people. cantonese is a dialect of chinese that isspoken by people from Hong Kong and Canton, and yes, maomaochiu's 'mao'is the same as 'mao tse-tung''s 'mao', but when 'mao' is used as a lastname, it does not mean anything. just like when 'white' is alast name, it does not mean that the person is Caucasian.


----------



## ec

Thanks! I don't know any Mandarin (well, a few words, maybe) - but I'm very interested in languages. 

Of course, it's the same with English, as far as last names...


----------



## cheryl

Up close and personal...this is Chocolate Bunny







and also here is Jack...








cheryl


----------



## Nenelen

Bambi and Sammy 






My brothers Bunny






Sammy big face again:






Snowys whiskers:






And her sweet nose:








Nenelen


----------



## maherwoman

Nenelen...

What kind of bunny does your brother have? I've never seen such cute ears on a bunny!!! 

Rosie*


----------



## cheryl

This is Josie,this was taken not long after i rescued her








cheryl


----------



## Haley

Very cute pics everyone!

This bunny is adorable!






Is that a lionhead/dutch cross? Ive never seen one like that!


----------



## missyscove

:yeahthatI'm in love with that bunny!


----------



## maomaochiu

i love the nose of snowy!!! cute bunny nose!!!


----------



## cheryl

Hello says Raspberry









cheryl


----------



## samixXx

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Hello says Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheryl


----------



## samixXx

^^ looks very like one of mine do u have anymore pictures please


sami


----------



## cheryl

*samixXx wrote: *


> ^^ looks very like one of mine do u have anymore pictures please
> 
> 
> sami


yeah i do have more,i will post some when i have uploaded them

i would love to see your bunnies,do you have any pictures?



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

this is a picture of when i got "her" first. its amazing how many times the petshops get that wrong!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh wow she is beautiful!!! and she really does look like my Raspberry

i just love how white Albinos are and their little pink eyes



Your little girl is reallyadorable



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

aww thank you , yours is lovely too.

what breed is she? they didnt have a clue in the petshop and this is first time ive seen another bunny that looks like her


----------



## cheryl

Raspberry is a dwarf lop,well that is what they are called here anyway



SamixXx says...this is a picture of when i got "her" first. its amazing how many times the petshops get that wrong!



does that mean that the pet shop said it was a boy? typical...



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

no i keep calling it a she now out of habbit,they told me it was def a girl i waited 3 months til they finally gotme the white female albino i wanted, week later i found out it was amale, they said i could bring it back and wait for another female, buti didnt think that was fair on the bunny and by then we fell in lovewith him.

this has actually happened to me 7 times with same petstore!!


----------



## samixXx

a very noisy 4week old bunny!!












cleaning his little nose!


----------



## cheryl

Awww those baby pictures are just adorable

I can understand how you couldn't take the bunny back to the petshopafter you found out it was a boy,i don't think i could have taken himback either,like you i would see that as unfair.

To make the same mistake 7 times to the same person is just to many mistakes to make,sure we are all human but.......

The petshop where i got my bunnies from had made that same terriblemistake,Pippi who was meant to be a girl was actually a boy!!!!! and hegot two of my girls pregnant and i ended up with 5 extra babies that icould not part with and they will be 2 years old in a few months:shock:,omg!! does time fly by!



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

they are almost impossible to part with. thats proberly the reason ive ended up with
so many! right now i have 25 bunnys but i know i cant keep anymore, itdoes look a bit funny to see 25 bunnys running around the garden thou!


----------



## samixXx

the funniest thing was when i rang the petshopto tell them yet again they made a mistake the guy on the phone askedme "are u sure its a male? how do u know?" maybe the fact hewas humping everything female around him!!


----------



## cheryl

*samixXx wrote:*


> they are almost impossible to part with. thats proberly thereason ive ended up with
> so many! right now i have 25 bunnys but i know i cant keep anymore, itdoes look a bit funny to see 25 bunnys running around the garden thou!


Ohh wow you have 25 bunnies,i have 18 now,i did have 19 but somethingterrible happened and Baby who was a year and a half olddiedon 21st may 06

I have 15 bonded,and the other 3 are bonded,i cannot bond the 3 withthe others as they fight with each other,but yeah i just love watchingthem interact with each other



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

aww im so sorry 
i lost a bunny recently too, he was sick from day i got him. i was justglad i had him kept away from the others, vets here arent very bunnysavvy.


----------



## cheryl

It always saddens me when i hear of someonebuying a pet from a petshop and the poor little thing is sick from thestart and then it slowlyloses it's life,it's not fair for theanimal and it's for sure not fair for the person to have to go throughsomething like that



I'm sorry for your loss,but like you said,you were lucky that you kepthim away from the others or you could have lost a lot more



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

i know poor bunnys 
i stopped buying from them after the last lionhead i got, her fur wasso matted i had to cut alot of it off, i buy now from 2 very goodbreeders who really love there rabbits.


----------



## cheryl

*samixXx wrote: *


> i know poor bunnys
> i stopped buying from them after the last lionhead i got, her fur wasso matted i had to cut alot of it off, i buy now from 2 very goodbreeders who really love there rabbits.


Aww how many lionheads do you have? that is one breed that we justdon't have over here,and i would SO love to get my hands on one

I know,some petshops are just terrible,at least that little lionhead went to a good home



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

i have 10 lionheads

2 normal sized does
1 normal sized buck
3 dwarf does
1 dwarf buck 

and 3 8 week old lionheads i just bought they all seem to be femalethey are very small, alot smaller then any of the dwarfs at that age

i also have lionhead babies due the end of the month


----------



## samixXx

i want the dutch rabbits but i cant get themhere either, we are thinking of going to england and bringing a fewback with us. im hinting at my boyfriend they would be a lovelychistmas present!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh that is lovely,i would love to be surrounded by all those lionhead bunnies

So you have little babies on the way? you must post some pictures after they are born

do you breed bunnies?



cheryl


----------



## samixXx

yeah buts its usually dwarfs i breed, this will be my first litter of lionheads,
and were all excited about it!! 
il def post pictures when there born, il try and take some later of the other lionheads

right now there all moulting and dont look so pretty!


----------



## cheryl

Ohh ok i was just wondering thats all,goodluckon your first litter of lionheads,i hope everything turns out fantasticfor you and the mummy bun lol

i cannot wait to see those pictures,ohh i will be waiting lol



Ohh yeah,i would love to see pictures of the others



cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny

peapoo whiskers






















petey nose and whiskers


----------



## cheryl

Awww look at Peapoo and Petey they are so adorable!!



cheryl


----------



## shootingstar

Daisy up close!:colors:


----------



## cheryl

Hehe just look at Daisy's cute wittle mouth!!!



cheryl


----------



## Haley

Very cute pics everyone!

Peapoo...where have you been?! I was thinking I havent seen you around ina bit!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Peapoo...where have you been?! I was thinking I havent seen you around ina bit!


been very busy around here with classes and such... hardly have time to post anymore


----------



## Haley

I know how that is. Just wanted you to know we miss you!


----------



## maomaochiu

Ohhhh, daisy is soooooooo cute!


----------



## Offspring2099

Molly getting her first antibiotics.


----------



## missyscove

Timmy, I took andvantage of him being tranced to take some pictures.


----------



## Haley

aww Molly looks so little there! Very cute!

Timmy is looking handsome as ever. Very straight and beautiful teeth. He must floss daily


----------



## cheryl

Om goodness! just look at those pearly whites,and i just love those cute wittle wips,

that is a fantastic picture you got of Timmy..missyscove







cheryl


----------



## StlCardinals

what are you doing with that camera mommy?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Your Casper is adorable, I love the nose.

I notice you have a lot of bunny stuff around your home. You should see our place, my husband thinks I'm nuts.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## StlCardinals

Thank You!!

Yes, I lovebunny stuff. Those are my slipper behindcasper. I also collect "My BlushingBunnies". I have my husband sucked into the bunnystuff. LOL

Carrie &amp; Casper


----------



## Michaela

Here's Pebble's wittle nose!:hearts






I'll try and get some better ones later.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

Here's Ebony's nose and whiskers!






Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## peapoo_bunny

took a few more nose and whisker pictures today













peteys is so dark its hard to get a good one


----------



## Savannah1687




----------



## tenacrewoods

Here's Mongo's Nose and Wisker's :colors:

Click on pic to See full size!















MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman

Got a few to share! 

A couple of Flower:











One or two of Maisie:











And I hate to admit it...but I've yet to capture one of Trixie...but I'll post them when I've got them!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*maherwoman wrote: *


> ...but I've yet to capture one of Trixie




:shock:...........:nonono:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Harper nose...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Millie's nose











Open wide! (shes eating pellets btw)






Ruby's Oh so kissable nose!:love


----------



## missyscove

Hmm, it looks like my original picture isn't showing up anymore... 

Fiona











Timmy


----------



## m.e.




----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's one of Wilbur.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

And Jackie of course.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Elina.

Kiti's got a big nose


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## maherwoman

Do kitty noses count?






Upside down kitty noses?


----------



## tonyshuman

[align=left]







[/align]


----------



## Haley

Bumping for BabyBunnies, who wanted to see some more cute bunny noses!


----------



## Becca

Ok thanks Haley here are my pictures to add to the collection






Here is Fluffballs havent sorted oput the size of dippys yet


----------



## Little Bay Poo




----------



## tkwei

here's one of buttercup - i think she was sleeping


----------



## tonyshuman




----------



## Jenk

What I love is the contrast between Kiti's nose and tongue size. Too cute! 

*Elina. wrote: *


> Kiti's got a big nose


----------



## Haley

Ahh I love them all! :big kiss:


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Ookpik:



*

*Newt:



*

*(I was feeding them craisins, btw :biggrin2*

*~Diana*


----------



## Prince BunBun

ETA:
Whoopsie! I accidentally posted this on BunBun's account!
(I hope he doesn't notice...)

~Xila
-----


One day I was bored, so I sat on the floor and took a few pictures of BunBun, which also includes some good nose and whisker shots.


----------



## BSAR

That is an amazing shot ec!


----------



## kherrmann3

Toby! 




I don't have a job  so I can take photos all day! 

I don't know if I should be proud of that :?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Here are some "nose-shots" of Hazel


----------



## maikochopstix

^_^ heres my Crater


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Little fuzzy Crater-nosey! Must... resist... urge... to... smooch! 

Hazel-Mom, what kind of bunner is Hazel? How big is she? She looks monstrous in those pictures! Cute, but huge!


----------



## maikochopstix

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Little fuzzy Crater-nosey! Must... resist... urge... to... smooch!
> 
> Hazel-Mom, what kind of bunner is Hazel? How big is she? She looks monstrous in those pictures! Cute, but huge!



ya i kiss all over him all the time ^_^ he is so full of personality

and i agree, Hazel is ADORABLE, bunnies are one animal that is still cute when they are huge, in fact i think size adds character


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG they are all so adorable! I love nosies!


----------



## delusional

Here's my good old nose shot of Bunny.. 
[align=center]





[align=left]Some Nigel nose...

[align=center]





[align=left]And just for fun... here are some LITTLE noses... 

[align=center]




[/align][/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## kherrmann3

OK, delusional, you win 

Baby bunny noses win, hands down


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Here's a few of Monsters















A triple nose photo


----------



## Luv-bunniz

missyscove wrote:


> <br>



"Are my teef ok doctor?" :laugh: LOve this pic.


----------



## Becca

Awwh I *love *this thread!!


----------



## Degu

I don't have any pictures of Basil's nose. Just my Appa. <3













xP


----------



## Epic_win

Adeline has so many whiskers lol


----------



## kherrmann3

I love her ears! They look so long! :hearts:


----------



## YukonDaisy




----------



## BethM

Miss Amelia's nose!


----------



## sephira

Here's Mika's nosey--she's a camera hog!!LOL! I was lying on the ground taking pics and she had to come investigate what I was doing.


----------



## Cove




----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! You can't see Floof's crazy "Indigo Montoya" whisker there! Shucks!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! You can't see Floof's crazy "Indigo Montoya" whisker there! Shucks!


:?:?:? This needs an explanation!


----------



## kherrmann3

I called Floof's crazy curly whisker the Indigo Montoya whisker. It curled just right and reminded me of Indigo Montoya from The Princess Bride. I think I made that comment in the Mini-Rex Madness photo phile section. I was just being "retarded".  I have to go to work, but I will try and find the original comment when I get home this afternoon!


----------



## Shortstuff1385

Checking out the lenz.


----------



## BSAR

Here is my Savvy!


----------



## sharper

Curly Rexy Whiskers


----------



## XxMontanaxX




----------



## Pet_Bunny

A friend showed me her 1 week old babies today.


----------



## sephira

OMG!!!!! :cry2

The cuteness of those babies is overwhelming!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

*squee!* Itteh bitteh bunneh committeh nosies! Eek!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

inkelepht::yeahthat:


----------



## sharper

awww that little baby snout, and that paw with the itty bitty toes and nails. sooo freaking cute!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Elf Nosey






and whiskers


----------



## kherrmann3

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Elf Nosey


Elf looks flabbergasted! :biggrin2: How cute!

I don't know if I've posted this before, but here is a video of Toby trying to investigate the lens of the camera... I was just trying to get video of him being cute! Well, I guess it worked!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> A friend showed me her 1 week old babies today.


Twelve days old now.


----------



## kherrmann3

You're trying to kill us, aren't you?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> You're trying to kill us, aren't you?




:nod


----------



## kherrmann3

I thought so... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## sephira

OMG the cutenessoverload!!!!!!!! 

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I cannot believe how ADORABLE they are!!! Stan, you are the best photographer in the world to get someone to adopt a baby bunny!


----------



## Numbat

Awwh those bubs are so cute!


----------



## irishlops

my girlly would bite the camera i guess.lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Fluffy


----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## kherrmann3

Eee! Curly Rexy whiskers! ^_^


----------



## kherrmann3

Here are some State Fair bun-noses!


----------



## Elainaaa

here is Joey's nose


----------



## TaoMoogle




----------



## pOker

my absolute favorite of Poker's pictures!!!


----------



## nicolevins

Jenni & Fred 
x X x


----------



## Lola13




----------



## Jessyka




----------



## Luv Buns

aww so many cute nose and whiskers. gotta love it.


----------



## Luv Buns

Jelly Bean!


----------



## Manda!

Safiiri's beautiful nose!!!


----------



## Cozybunny

Cozy nose...


----------



## saidinjester




----------



## KieraKittie

Little Dandy was helping me check out my new Camera! hehe


----------



## BugLady

Rascal!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Rascal is so HANDSOME.

Winston






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Vega






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Daisy Mae






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

My Beautiful Buttercup RIP.






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

My Beautiful Jackie RIP






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wilbur






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

The Step Bunny Fluffy a lovely lovely Bunny. 






Unfortunately I have no idea how Wilburor Fluffy are. They now live with the Ex. The last I heard was when my Beautiful Jackie went to the Rainbow Bridge last September.

Susan


----------



## buster2369

Here are a few pictures of Buster's adorable nose and whiskers!
He is always sticking his nose at the camera


----------



## MagPie

DSC_0019 by Magpie8203, on Flickr

sleepy bun nose. I love how the black makes Harvey look like he's got a big nose.


----------



## danniela_h

*SOOOSKA wrote*


> Winston


I love Winston, he's just like my angel Maya!:inlove:


----------



## danniela_h

Fault!!!!!


----------



## KieraKittie

Ozzy's a ham for attention, as long as you are paying attention to him, he will let you do whatever to him.. LOL


----------



## odin

Odin by emm+dee, on Flickr


----------



## blondiesmommie

Emmy





Brutus





:inlove:


----------



## annabelle00




----------

